# I cant help making a metal face when Mercyful Fate is playing



## JahDucky (Jan 17, 2010)

And on another note I would like to ask Yall to check out my partners last project. 

http://www.myspace.com/thousandyearwar

He recorded rhythm guitar, bass, and some leads. 
Im proud of him and wanted to share it with any and all of you kind folks.


----------

